# Beet pulp for market goats



## Rocking R (Aug 31, 2016)

Beet pulp for market goats, good for them or not &why


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 31, 2016)

Greetings @Rocking R and welcome to BYH  I know several folks here have discussed beet pulp in the past. I believe some goats think it's candy, and others think it's poison...  Here are a couple of threads that discuss it and the search results:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/feeding-goats-beet-pulp.32649/

This thread doesn't start out about beet pulp but discusses it pretty good when you get into the thread:

http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/milk-production.33775/page-3#post-431438

You can do a search for threads with the term "beet pulp" in them and this is what you'll come up with:

http://www.backyardherds.com/search/1267949/?q=beet+pulp&o=date

So browse around a bit   as there's a wealth of info and shared experience on the forums. Make yourself at home and if you have questions, just post away. Normally someone will get to them straight away. Glad you joined up!


----------

